# Need help with my Market Weather



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

I am in my last two years of 4h I've always raised dairy goats but decided to try and raise a boer for Market. I have absolutely no resources..... I am receiving no help from my leaders it is very frustrating. He was born mid December. I just weighed him in and he was 47 pounds. Not where I want to see him. My feedstore didn't help much either just just tossed me a bag of boer goat developer and said this will work. I'm feeding him 1.3 quarts of that twice a day. He is getting 1/3 flake of alfalfa and 1/2 pound of chaffe hay a day. I took him off the bottle about 2 weeks ago and he seemed like he started loosing weight after that. The gal I bought him from recommended a top dressing called lacto something. I can't remember the name and I can't get ahold of her. I just need to know how to feed him properly to get him in the best condition possible. Our is July 20th. My local 4h extension has no info on raising them. Or the requirements. And tips?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could try some calf manna and beet pulp.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Was he being bottle fed until 2 weeks ago?

If so, that's the problem. He should have been weaned at 12 weeks of age.
Have you wormed him? If not, get a fecal sample to the vet to see what worms he has. Look at his lower eyelids and see what color they are.
Has he been treated for coccidiosis?
Can you post a pic of the label on the feed for us to look at?
All the first steps I can think of right now.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Was he being bottle fed until 2 weeks ago?
> 
> If so, that's the problem. He should have been weaned at 12 weeks of age.
> Have you wormed him? If not, get a fecal sample to the vet to see what worms he has. Look at his lower eyelids and see what color they are.
> ...


He was still on the bottle when I got him. We ran fecal he is clean. He just finished Cocci treatment two days before I got him. I kept him on the bottle for a couple weeks to help him settle in. It seemed to help keep him calmed down. His eyelids are fine he's not anemic in any way. His famcha is great. I'm buying another one to see if it will encourage him to eat more. I know my feed is 17% protein. I'll get pic of label tomorrow. Gonna go to the Coastal about an hour away to get a better show feed. His old owner finally called me back and gave me some food tips.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok. Good job.
Did the original owner weigh him regularly? To figure out his ADG?
Is he full Boer?
Why was he bottle fed?


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Ok. Good job.
> Did the original owner weigh him regularly? To figure out his ADG?
> Is he full Boer?
> Why was he bottle fed?


Yes he was weighed regularly. He is a full blood boer. All of her kids being sold for Market projects are bottle fed as well as damn raised. They got both. She does it so they are friendlier and easier to handle.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok. Just wondering. A good ADG for him should be above .5


----------

